# Simple Viewer développé sur Mac. Ne marche pas sur PC



## Viaje (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai voulu (spontanément) tester mon site (en cours de fabrication sur Iweb/Mac) sur un PC.
Je le trouve tout beau, tout brillant, tout clinquant sur MAC... Sur PC, tout déconne, rien ne s'affiche comme sur mon MAC...

1- La police APPLE CHANCERY ne s'affiche pas sur PC.
2- et la c'est le pire ... les galeries Simple Viewer ne s'affichent pas non plus. Rien ! Ni sur Firefox, ni sur IE. Par contre sur mon mac, j'ai Firefox et Safari, et ça marche sur les deux. Pour info, j'arrive à afficher des galeries Simple Viewer sur le pc en allant par exemple sur le site officiel de téléchargement de l'application.

Helppppppppppp !
Avant même de le publier, ça marche pas. J'ai l'impression d'être loin loin loin de la ligne d'arrivée. Quelle galère. Ca démotive. 1 semaine pour faire une page qui marche pas....

Avez vous besoin du code d'une des pages pour essayer de comprendre le pb ?
Merci bcp.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

ci-joint tout de même le code la page HTML ou il y a mes galeries Simple Viewer...

SVP aidez moi..


------

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">


<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="fr">
  <head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

    <meta name="Generator" content="iWeb 3.0.2" />
    <meta name="iWeb-Build" content="local-build-20101229" />
    <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7" />
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=1200" />
    <title>Varanasi</title>
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen,print" href="Varanasi_files/Varanasi.css" />
    <!--[if lt IE 8]><link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' media='screen,print' href='Varanasi_files/VaranasiIE.css'/><![endif]-->
    <!--[if gte IE 8]><link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' media='screen,print' href='Media/IE8.css'/><![endif]-->
    <style type="text/css">
/*<![CDATA[*/
	@import "Scripts/Widgets/HTMLRegion/Paste.css";
/*]]>*/
</style>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/iWebSite.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/iWebImage.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/iWebMediaGrid.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/Widgets/SharedResources/WidgetCommon.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/Widgets/HTMLRegion/Paste.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="Varanasi_files/Varanasi.js"></script>
  </head>
  <body style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0); margin: 0pt; " onload="onPageLoad();" onunload="onPageUnload();">
    <div style="text-align: center; ">
      <div style="margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: auto; margin-right: auto; margin-top: 0px; overflow: hidden; position: relative; word-wrap: break-word;  background: rgb(0, 0, 0); text-align: left; width: 1200px; " id="body_content">
        <div style="margin-left: 0px; position: relative; width: 1200px; z-index: 0; " id="nav_layer">
          <div style="height: 0px; line-height: 0px; " class="bumper">*</div>
          <div class="com-apple-iweb-widget-HTMLRegion" id="widget0" style="height: 550px; left: 116px; opacity: 1.00; position: absolute; top: 117px; width: 1000px; z-index: 1; ">
            <script type="text/javascript"><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--
    var widget0_htmlMarkupURL = ".//Varanasi_files/widget0_markup.html";
//--><!]]></script>
            <div id="widget0-htmlRegion" class="html_region_widget"></div>
          </div>
          <script type="text/javascript"><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--
new Paste('widget0', 'Scripts/Widgets/HTMLRegion', 'Scripts/Widgets/SharedResources', '.', {"emptyLook": false});
//--><!]]></script>
          <div id="id1" style="height: 121px; left: 315px; position: absolute; top: 6px; width: 791px; z-index: 1; " class="style_SkipStroke shape-with-text">
            <div class="text-content graphic_textbox_layout_style_default_External_791_121" style="padding: 0px; ">
              <div class="graphic_textbox_layout_style_default">
                <p style="padding-bottom: 0pt; padding-top: 0pt; " class="paragraph_style">D<span class="style">escritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie Descritpion de la galerie </span></p>
              </div>
            </div>
          </div>
          <script type="text/javascript"><!--
writeMovie1();
--></script>




          <div class="tinyText" style="height: 11px; left: 602px; position: absolute; top: -1227px; width: 28px; z-index: 1; ">
            <img usemap="#map1" id="shapeimage_1" src="Varanasi_files/shapeimage_1.png" style="border: none; height: 17px; left: -3px; position: absolute; top: -3px; width: 34px; z-index: 1; " alt="" title="" /><map name="map1" id="map1"><area href="Inde.html" title="Inde.html" alt="Inde.html" coords="3, 3, 31, 14" /></map>
          </div>



          <div id="id3" style="height: 96px; left: 48px; position: absolute; top: 44px; width: 248px; z-index: 1; " class="style_SkipStroke_1 shape-with-text">
            <div class="text-content graphic_textbox_layout_style_default_External_248_96" style="padding: 0px; ">
              <div class="graphic_textbox_layout_style_default">
                <p style="padding-bottom: 0pt; padding-top: 0pt; " class="paragraph_style_1">Mysthique Varanasi</p>
              </div>
            </div>
          </div>



          <div style="height: 6px; width: 147px;  height: 0px; left: 98px; position: absolute; top: 100px; width: 147px; z-index: 1; " class="tinyText">
            <div style="position: relative; width: 147px; ">
              <img src="Varanasi_files/shapeimage_2.png" alt="" style="height: 6px; left: 0px; margin-top: -3px; position: absolute; top: 0px; width: 147px; " />
            </div>
          </div>



          <div class="tinyText" style="height: 21px; left: 44px; position: absolute; top: 16px; width: 76px; z-index: 1; ">
            <img usemap="#map2" id="shapeimage_3" src="Varanasi_files/shapeimage_3.png" style="border: none; height: 45px; left: -9px; position: absolute; top: -9px; width: 94px; z-index: 1; " alt="Accueil" title="" /><map name="map2" id="map2"><area href="Menu.html" title="Menu.html" alt="Menu.html" coords="9, 9, 85, 30" /></map>
          </div>
          <div class="com-apple-iweb-widget-HTMLRegion" id="widget1" style="height: 550px; left: 116px; opacity: 1.00; position: absolute; top: 634px; width: 1000px; z-index: 1; ">
            <script type="text/javascript"><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--
    var widget1_htmlMarkupURL = ".//Varanasi_files/widget1_markup.html";
//--><!]]></script>
            <div id="widget1-htmlRegion" class="html_region_widget"></div>
          </div>
          <script type="text/javascript"><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--
new Paste('widget1', 'Scripts/Widgets/HTMLRegion', 'Scripts/Widgets/SharedResources', '.', {"emptyLook": false});
//--><!]]></script>
          <div style="height: 51px; width: 113px;  height: 51px; left: 994px; position: absolute; top: 1130px; width: 113px; z-index: 1; " class="tinyText">
            <div style="position: relative; width: 113px; ">
              <img src="Varanasi_files/shapeimage_4.png" alt="" style="height: 51px; left: 0px; position: absolute; top: 0px; width: 113px; " />
            </div>
          </div>



          <div class="tinyText" style="height: 11px; left: 1077px; position: absolute; top: 126px; width: 28px; z-index: 1; ">
            <img usemap="#map3" id="shapeimage_5" src="Varanasi_files/shapeimage_5.png" style="border: none; height: 17px; left: -3px; position: absolute; top: -3px; width: 34px; z-index: 1; " alt="" title="" /><map name="map3" id="map3"><area href="Inde.html" title="Inde.html" alt="Inde.html" coords="3, 3, 31, 14" /></map>
          </div>
          <div style="clear: both; height: 1184px; line-height: 1184px; " class="spacer">*</div>
        </div>
        <div style="float: left; height: 0px; line-height: 0px; margin-left: 0px; position: relative; width: 1200px; z-index: 10; " id="header_layer">
          <div style="height: 0px; line-height: 0px; " class="bumper">*</div>
        </div>
        <div style="margin-left: 0px; position: relative; width: 1200px; z-index: 5; " id="body_layer">
          <div style="height: 0px; line-height: 0px; " class="bumper">*</div>
          <div style="height: 800px; line-height: 800px; " class="spacer">*</div>
        </div>
        <div style="height: 150px; margin-left: 0px; position: relative; width: 1200px; z-index: 15; " id="footer_layer">
          <div style="height: 0px; line-height: 0px; " class="bumper">*</div>
        </div>
      </div>
    </div>
  </body>
</html>


----------



## ntx (1 Janvier 2011)

Ce sujet aurait du être ouvert dans ce forum  Demande à un modo de le déplacer.


----------



## Viaje (1 Janvier 2011)

Je sais pas faire. Décidément, je suis nul !



ntx a dit:


> Ce sujet aurait du être ouvert dans ce forum  Demande à un modo de le déplacer.



Par contre, tu as une idée de réponse à ma question ?


----------



## ntx (1 Janvier 2011)

Viaje a dit:


> 1- La police APPLE CHANCERY ne s'affiche pas sur PC.


En attendant que les polices soient "embarquées" dans les pages web (html 5 ??? ) il faut qu'elles soient installées sur la machine. Or je ne pense pas qu'une police qui s'appelle "Apple" quelque chose soit installée sur Windows. :rateau: Utilise uniquement des polices communes à tous les OS


----------



## Viaje (2 Janvier 2011)

ntx a dit:


> En attendant que les polices soient "embarquées" dans les pages web (html 5 ??? ) il faut qu'elles soient installées sur la machine. Or je ne pense pas qu'une police qui s'appelle "Apple" quelque chose soit installée sur Windows. :rateau: Utilise uniquement des polices communes à tous les OS



Ok merci. Le problème de la police est réglé. Mais le plus grave c'est mon problème Simple Viewer. Mes galeries ne s'affichent pas sur PC...


----------



## tatouille (2 Janvier 2011)

Viaje a dit:


> Ok merci. Le problème de la police est réglé. Mais le plus grave c'est mon problème Simple Viewer. Mes galeries ne s'affichent pas sur PC...




deplace ton thread.


----------

